# Bosch TC10 Wet Saw



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Any thoughts on this? Was anyone able to test it out before it was released? Over 1k with the stand options.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvsYJrlwJiw


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks cool. The Dewalts are down to $800 now.Seemed that when they came out they were around a grand.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a copy of a cheap ass saw made by someone else. I looked into it and went for another dealt instead.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> It's a copy of a cheap ass saw made by someone else. I looked into it and went for another dealt instead.


Of the one you were considering? Was it a Pearl?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, who knew that was coming? 

Few things I see:
The new Husqvarna has a bit more capacity although it weighs the same.
Water containment lies somewhere in the vicinity of the Husqy and Dewalt saws.
Weight is about the same as the other 2.
Seems a bit pricy for a new saw without any history.

The Dewalt had a few issues when first released as well as the Husqy. I would not want to be one of the first to buy a new saw, even with a warranty. I just don't need any down-time with my main tools. 

I saw no mention of the motor specs. However, since it carries the Bosch name, I'm sure it will be a decent seller and eat into the market share of the Husqy. The Dewalt is priced a bit lower and would still be the best value.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I saw no mention of the motor specs. However, since it carries the Bosch name, I'm sure it will be a decent seller and eat into the market share of the Husqy. The Dewalt is priced a bit lower and would still be the best value.


15 amp, "1.4 HP max" motor. 

Specs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> Of the one you were considering? Was it a Pearl?


I looked at the Bosch and found out it wa a rebranded lackmond. So went for the dewalt again.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

The Husqy water containment is very impressive. I keep debating on which saw to choose. I really don't see the need (right now) for anything beyond the DeWalts capacity. I typically use my snapper for 90% of the cutting.

My supplier has them on sale every once in a while for under $700 with a stand.

One thing is for sure, the:2guns: RIDGID is going to the landfill (yeah Angus you can say "I told you so.") I can't believe that I keep dealing with the issues. I am done!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I looked at the Bosch and found out it wa a rebranded lackmond. So went for the dewalt again.


That looks like the Ridgid.


And I won't tell ya *I told ya so* :whistling:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

That is identical to the first gen Ridgid with better water containment. I know because I own one. The rails are overly complicated and gum up too easily. They used regular carbon steel setscrews in the adjusters so they rust, making site adjustment damned near impossible. The stand is awkward and actually makes the saw harder to move. The motor has decent power but is loud and not very smooth. The accessories are clunky to use and the way the cart is made they are annoying to clamp down in certain spots. The switch broke on about the 5th job. The blade water sprayers are not angled right and are not practically adjustable. 

It sucks.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

angus242 said:


> And I won't tell ya *I told ya so*


:whistling :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> :whistling :laughing:


:gun_bandana::tt2::thumbdown:boxing::bangin:

You never told ME so. Why did you not save me :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> You never told ME so. Why did you not save me :laughing:


Oh yes I did. I PM'd you about it way back when.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Oh yes I did. I PM'd you about it way back when.


I refuse to remember that :whistling The real reason was I had a big job starting and it was between that one and the Dewalt and bLowe's was out of stock so to HD I went.... One of the few tools I have had serious buyers remorse over.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> That is identical to the first gen Ridgid with better water containment. I know because I own one. The rails are overly complicated and gum up too easily. They used regular carbon steel setscrews in the adjusters so they rust, making site adjustment damned near impossible. The stand is awkward and actually makes the saw harder to move. The motor has decent power but is loud and not very smooth. The accessories are clunky to use and the way the cart is made they are annoying to clamp down in certain spots. The switch broke on about the 5th job. The blade water sprayers are not angled right and are not practically adjustable.
> 
> It sucks.


I have that rigid also, I paid $250 for mine luckily. It is bad, very loud, stand is really bad. Once it is folded up you can't move it, the feet catch on everything. Laser is worthless

I would stay away especially for $1k

I was wrong it's $1200 http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Wet-Tile-Saws_2/TC10-07-Bosch-Tile-saw-stand

That's crazy unless they changed the whole saw which I doubt


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Looks cool.


It did and that 18/20 that was cut on a 45 looked very impressive, then they went back to the salesmen. Why'd they quit right there?
I'd guess a homeowner/DIY type unit as they are marketing to those that didn't catch that.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Wow, who knew that was coming?


 :thumbup:



> I would not want to be one of the first to buy a new saw


Someone once told me he never bought a new vehicle (even though he could pay for it cash). He said he'd wait until it was out on the market for 2 years so he could let others experience the new release/model. 

I had one of the original dewalts, w/the atrocious blade, no gfi...and even their third release, no arbor plate thingie. I've never had a problem with any of those, but I don't put much credence in that as dewalt is notorious for hit/miss quality control. I think I'll buy a lotto ticket saturday.


----------



## openhearth (May 20, 2012)

Most of Boschs' tools are made pretty well. Does anyone own this yet or are we bashing it based on the model it is based off of?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

openhearth said:


> Most of Boschs' tools are made pretty well. Does anyone own this yet or are we bashing it based on the model it is based off of?


I'm pretty sure a Mercedes emblem won't turn a Kia into a $50,000 car.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:laughing:


----------

